# Thumbs up for Mercedes museum



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi All,
We're in Stuttgart at the moment, primarily for the beer festival. As a break from the festivities we decided to call in at the Mercedes museum and we are glad we did. Loads to see, very well set out and only 4 euros for 60+!
Thoroughly recommended.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Try the Porsche museum whilst you are in Stuttgart if you are interested in their more recent performance cars.

Then a bit further north to the Auto & Technik Museum at Sinsheim and / or Technic Museum at Speyer further west on the Rhine. These two are partner museums although I have only visited Sinsheim.


----------

